# What dragon are you?



## Denie Alconn (Mar 25, 2006)

Find out what type of dragon you are with this 36 question quiz.

*dragon*hame.com/quiz.html

I actually liked this one  
And according to it I`m a Ruby Dragon


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 25, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 

Copper Dragon
In the war between good and evil, Copper Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Copper Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:

Copper Dragons make their homes on wooded hillsides, preferably close to a spring or river. They are fond of the Irish and typically speak with a soft Irish accent.

At birth, the Copper Dragon's body is covered in semi-reflective copper scales. As the dragon matures into it's young adult stages these scales become more polished and highly reflective.

As the dragon grows older and moves to the elder stages of life, it's scales begin to tarnish and mature into a bright greenish brown color. Copper dragons spend little time among humans, but can be often found among the elves and other magical folk.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Copper, Emeralds, and Laughter

I agree with the "fine line between order and chaos", thogh wooded hillsides?

And I'd be well into the tarnish phase if I didn't brasso regularly.


----------



## weaveworld (Mar 25, 2006)

*and your inner dragon is a .... 

**Topaz Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Topaz Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Topaz Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
**Dragon Description:*

*The Topaz dragon makes it's home on temperate islands and coastal regions. This particular gem dragon is widely known for it's impish behavior and charm.*
*Unless something specifically interests or affect them, topaz dragons tend to be indifferent to happenings about them.

* *When born, a topaz dragon is a dull yellow-brown in color, infused with streaks of blue. As the dragon ages, its scales harden, darken and become translucent and faceted. A topaz dragon shines brightly, giving off rays of amber and blue light.

* *This Dragons favorite elements are: Topaz, Beauty, and Charm*


----------



## nixie (Mar 25, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 
*Mist Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Mist Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, a true Mist Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:


The Mist Dragon is a highly magical being. It makes it's home in moist areas, but seems to have the ability to appear in any fog or mist in any climate. It is unclear as to whether these dragons follow mist, or mist follows these dragons. 
The Mist Dragon is a grayish blue in color, and floats freely in air as though it were mist itself. The Mist Dragon never leaves tracks or traces of it's passing. These dragons move very gracefully and swiftly through their element. 
Mist Dragons are very free in nature and seem to be very unpredictable personalities. They are outspoken, and often are harbingers of great changes or happenings. This Dragons favorite elements are: Willow Trees and Blue Agate



*


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 25, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a ....
Time Dragon
In the war between good and evil, a Time Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Time Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
Dragon Description:

A rare and unusual dragon, seldom seen due to its ability to shift through time. However, seeing time dragon often means great changes and unusual events are about to occur. A time dragon is transparent in coloring, much like an irridescent smooth wine glass or glass catfish. Young time dragons are playful and inquisitive, able to teleport themselves at an early age. as they mature their scales take on a more irridescent hue, sometimes reflecting more of a blue, green or red coloring.

Mature time dragons are reclusive, but have been known to involve themselves in the affairs of humans for reasons that no one can be quite sure of. Their ability to travel through time makes them virtually omniscient, as they have seen first hand the outcomes of fate.

Time dragons often are incredibly intelligent and even tempered, but can be extremely confusing to talk to. They are consummate planners, able to set up chains of events that have repercussions beyond the scope of human understanding.In Combat, time dragons are nearly invulnerable, teleporting away at will or simply stepping out of time all together. When provoked, the unlucky opponent will find themselves not assaulted by one dragon, but many of the same dragon, as it will travel back in time to assist itself in combat.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Time, Change, quartz


----------



## Adasunshine (Mar 25, 2006)

Your inner dragon is a .... 

*Ruby Dragon*

*In the war between good and evil, Ruby Dragons take the side of the noble and good.

When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.

As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.

During combat situations, a true Ruby Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.


Dragon Description:


The Ruby Dragon makes its home in lush forests with lots of flowers and abundant animal life. They treasure colorful things and bright sunshine. 

Appearing as a translucent ruby, it is a beautiful thing to see one as one flies overhead. The suns ray's pass through the dragon's body creating a deep red shadow. It's scales magnify the suns rays into bright ruby red beams to highlight this effect. 

Ruby Dragons harbor a great thirst for travel and foreign places, but always long to come home, for their home is their castle and refuge.A Ruby Dragons temper is fired up by injustice, and when a Ruby Dragon feels it is right, it is terribly difficult to change its opinion. Ruby Dragons appreciate creativity and artful thinking. 

This Dragons favorite elements are: Rubies, Sunlight, and Wisdom

Good quiz  

xx

*


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 25, 2006)

Isn`t it cute?
In my case it was quite fitting


----------



## genisis2 (Mar 25, 2006)

This was Great. Here I am in all my glory.I am a A Song Dragon!
 In the war between good and evil, a Song Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, a Song Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Song Dragons are semi-nomadic in nature. They do choose a general geographic region to live in, but move their nests frequently within their territory. They build their nests in remote areas, where they are secluded from outside disturbances.'
Song Dragons are a dull grey color to their scales, but are graceful and quick in movement. The most striking attribute of the Song Dragon is it's voice. Having several sets of vocal chords, the Dragon's every word reverberates like a string symphony.'
Song Dragons build their homes deep in seclusion, but in truth they are very social and friendly in nature. They will often be found polymorphed into human form and fraternizing with people in bars and public places. Song Dragons are the bards of dragonkind, they greatly value creative thinking and artistic talent. They live life to it's fullest, and are well known for going to extremes. They are also known for their good-hearted nature and kindness.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Jade, Music, and Happiness
http://Dragonhame.Com


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 25, 2006)

*I am a topaz dragon.


*


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 26, 2006)

As I see it, Dragons are the coolest magic beings ever....so old, so mysterious, so poweful.Think if I should ever get born again I want to be one


----------



## Teir (Mar 26, 2006)

I am a A Stone Dragon!

In the war between good and evil, a Stone Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, a Stone Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, a true Stone Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
The Stone Dragon varies in color, ranging from a dark grey to nearly white. As it's name implies, it's texture is stone like, and often it's coloring will actually resemble marble, granite or some other indigenous rock.'
The Stone Dragon builds it's home deep underground, using it's powerful claws to scoop earth and stone away. Did you hear me? Yes, it uses its claws to dig through stone, which also makes it a powerful fighter in close combat.'
Luckily for most would be enemies, the stone dragon lives far enough in seclusion that seldom does it have a need to use either it's claws, or it's devastating lava breathe weapon. Even though the Stone Dragon lives far under the earth, it is quite social and often makes friends and allies with the deep dwarves that share it's habitat.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Granite and Loyal Friendships


----------



## Prefx (Mar 26, 2006)

*Dragon of Decay
*

*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Dragon of Decay's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
Dragon Description:


Evil. Cool.  
*


----------



## Paradox 99 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm a Copper dragon - the same as Chris.  

*Copper Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Copper Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Copper Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
*


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Mar 26, 2006)

*Bronze Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Bronze Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Bronze Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Bronze Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:


The inquisitive bronze dragons live along the beaches and shores of the remote islands. The Bronze Cliffs house many lairs, with open portals looking out upon the churning sea high up stone face, and entrances located deep below the surface of the water. No matter their age, bronze dragons tend to be the most cheerful and good-natured of dragonkind. 
They love the simple challenges of riddles and harmless contests, and often number master riddlers among their demihuman vassals. They are fascinated by warfare in all its forms, eagerly looking for just causes to champion with their armies of dragons and demihumans. 
Bronze hatchlings have yellow scales tinged with green. Only a hint of bronze shines upon these overlapping plates. This color deepens as the dragon ages, slowly turning to a rich bronze tone that darkens as the centuries pass.Bronze Dragons have a deep and abiding love for the sea and its good creatures, while they enjoy feasting on aquatic plant and sharks. Dragon lords especially appreciate gifts of pearls, which they consider to be delicacies. This Dragons favorite elements are: Bronze, Pearls, and Nobility


And to think that I turned out to be evil in that other test. *


----------



## mikeo (Mar 26, 2006)

Arc Dragon

In the war between good and evil, Arc Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Arc Dragon as breathe from it's body....
During combat situations, the Arc Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat....

Arc Dragons didn't get a description section! Apart from that, I quite like the result.


----------



## hypocriticHarkonnen (Mar 26, 2006)

*Deep Drake
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Deep Drake tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon tends to do things by the book. 
As far as magical tendancies, a Deep Drake's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Deep Drake prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:


The Deep Drake makes it's home in the farthest reaches of the Deepest Oceans. They seldom (if ever) come to the surface or have any contact with land dwelling creatures, although they do sometimes spend time among with the Sea-Elves. 
Deep Drakes are very large, even among dragons and while few have been seen by living beings, legends of the Deep Drake are known far and wide (especially among fisher folk and sailors). 
The Deep Drake's scales are a dark royal blue with markings and highlights of verdant green. They glitter and move through the water with a speed and grace unmatched by any other creature.Deep Drakes are generally good natured and have been known to rescue sea vessels and marooned sailors when possible. Among the creatures of the sea, the Deep Drake rules as master and in it's natural element there are none to rival it. This Dragons favorite elements are: Blue Diamonds, Pearls, and Sapphires

*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 26, 2006)

Amethyst Dragon


In the war between good and evil, a Amethyst Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Amethyst Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:

The Amethyst Dragon makes its home in the deep caverns of the earth, often in mountainous regions. They spend much time in hibernation as one of their favorite things to do is to sleep. 
Formed from translucent amethyst, it is an awe inspiring sight to see one in it's true form. Light passes through the dragon's body creating a deep purple glow. It's scales will magnify the light rays into bright lavender beams to highlight this effect. 
Amethyst dragons spend most of their time homebound but do occasionally feel the need to take a sojourn to a far destination. These dragons love books and will often pick their destination from one of the many stories and histories they may have read.Amethyst dragons are very solitary in nature, but do keep a distant watch on the world around them. They tend to be highly intelligent, and often amuse themselves in human form by building gadgets and toys. Amethyst dragons are very learned creatures. This Dragons favorite elements are: Amethyst, Deep Places, and Magic

I love books and sleeping.....uncanny...


----------



## cornelius (Mar 26, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 

*Time Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Time Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Time Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.

Dragon Description:


A rare and unusual dragon, seldom seen due to its ability to shift through time. However, seeing time dragon often means great changes and unusual events are about to occur. A time dragon is transparent in coloring, much like an irridescent smooth wine glass or glass catfish. Young time dragons are playful and inquisitive, able to teleport themselves at an early age. as they mature their scales take on a more irridescent hue, sometimes reflecting more of a blue, green or red coloring. 
Mature time dragons are reclusive, but have been known to involve themselves in the affairs of humans for reasons that no one can be quite sure of. Their ability to travel through time makes them virtually omniscient, as they have seen first hand the outcomes of fate. 
Time dragons often are incredibly intelligent and even tempered, but can be extremely confusing to talk to. They are consummate planners, able to set up chains of events that have repercussions beyond the scope of human understanding.In Combat, time dragons are nearly invulnerable, teleporting away at will or simply stepping out of time all together. When provoked, the unlucky opponent will find themselves not assaulted by one dragon, but many of the same dragon, as it will travel back in time to assist itself in combat. This Dragons favorite elements are: Time, Change, quartz
* 



* *


----------



## polymath (Mar 27, 2006)

*Spirit Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Spirit Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Spirit Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Spirit Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:


The spirit dragon is a true creature of chaos, it is very nomadic and goes wherever it pleases. Due to its non-corporeal nature, a spirit dragon moves freely anywhere and everywhere. 
A spirit dragon is a living mystery. They are barely visible to the naked eye, as their bodies are formed from the ghost-like material of the soul. 
A Spirit Dragon is nearly impossible to harm except by means of powerfully enchanted weapons and magical spells. The spirit dragon has no physical substance and cannot manipulate the physical world without the use of Spells and Magic.However, be warned that this does not mean the spirit dragon is of no consequence. They are masters of magic and take a large part in the happenings of the mortal world around them. They are often seen as puppeteers behind the stage of reality. This Dragons favorite elements are: Soulstone, Hematite, and Wind

*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 27, 2006)

Crimson Dragon.


----------



## The_Dragon (Mar 27, 2006)

I am a Greater Green Dragon

Description:
In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, the Greater Green Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.

i think it's what I am now...


----------



## hermi-nomi (Mar 27, 2006)

Would it be possible to set this up as some sort of poll? It'd be interesting to see how many of each type we consist of ...

I'm a Song Dragon  


> Song Dragons are the bards of dragonkind, they greatly value creative thinking and artistic talent.


I always thought I'd be some sort of Ministrel in a fantasy setting  



> your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....


Damn right!  



> Song Dragons build their homes deep in seclusion, but in truth they are very social and friendly in nature.


Ah ~ that'd be because of the grey coloured scales...
I _likeee_ this quiz


----------



## Lissa (Mar 27, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 
*Mist Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Mist Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy.
During combat situations, a true Mist Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.
Dragon Description:


The Mist Dragon is a highly magical being. It makes it's home in moist areas, but seems to have the ability to appear in any fog or mist in any climate. It is unclear as to whether these dragons follow mist, or mist follows these dragons. 
The Mist Dragon is a grayish blue in color, and floats freely in air as though it were mist itself. The Mist Dragon never leaves tracks or traces of it's passing. These dragons move very gracefully and swiftly through their element. 
Mist Dragons are very free in nature and seem to be very unpredictable personalities. They are outspoken, and often are harbingers of great changes or happenings. This Dragons favorite elements are: Willow Trees and Blue Agate

*


----------



## Paige Turner (Mar 27, 2006)

What the hell? Cheese Dragon?

*Cheese Dragon*

In the war between good and evil, a Cheese Dragon tends to stay away the melting influences of a firefight.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner Cheese Dragon likes to keep everything confined within the bounds of the toast.
As far as magical tendancies, Cheese Dragons like to experiment with all manner of cheesy comestibles. Even wensleydale.
During combat situations, Cheese Dragons have the strength of cheddar, the flexibility of camembert, the potency of limburger.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL!!!
I really like this one!!


----------



## Presea (Mar 28, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> What the hell? Cheese Dragon?
> 
> *Cheese Dragon*


 
Pwn3d. 

*Heliotropic Dragon*

_In the war between good and evil, a Heliotropic Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality._
_When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos._
_As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy._
_During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done._

*Dragon Description:*

_Instead of scales, Heliotropic Dragons have a thick hide to cover their body. At the early stages of life, the Heliotropic Dragon is green with red speckles that resemble blood spots. When fully grown, the dragons color changes to any number of variations of violet, but predominantly they have a deep, reddish purple color with streaks of azure blue and magenta. _
_This unusual skin type also gives them an unusually sleek appearance and allows them to move with greater speed and freedom both in air and under water. These Dragon's are known to be highly competitive. __They often meet with other dragons to compete with each other for sport. NOTE: A few small villages have been destroyed by being so unlucky as to be in the path of a speeding Heliotropic Dragon taking a shortcut to gain an advantage over it's competitor._
_Heliotropic Dragons are well known for their protectiveness, but also are known as loyal friends and allies. They make true friends rarely, but those friendships that they make are well chosen and long lasting._

So.. compassionate yet wimpish?


----------



## alex22 (Mar 28, 2006)

Im a chaos dragon. 
Weird.


----------



## Salazar (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a song dragon!


----------



## Nokia (Mar 31, 2006)

Yup, me too. The questions are good though.


----------



## Aes (Mar 31, 2006)

Not that this is the best description of me, but:

*Mithril Dragon*

In the war between good and evil, Mithril Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Mithril Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, a true Mithril Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

*Dragon Description:*

Mithril Dragons build and dwell in castles of crystal, high in the mountainous regions. A Mithril Dragon is honest and gentle.
Mithril Dragons are armored with highly reflective scales. To see one in bright sunshine has the effect of looking at a multi-ton, 150 ft. long disco ball.  They tend to smile frequently but rarely laugh aloud. Mithril's dislike violence. A Mithril Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is generally admired by all. A Mithril Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life.Never judgmental, the great Mithril Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Mithril Dragons mate for life.

This Dragons favorite elements are: Mithril, Earth, and Courage.


----------



## Pyan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Plague Dragon*


*In the war between good and evil, your inner Dragon self is rotten with the stench of EVIL.*
*When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.*
*As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Plague Dragon as breathe from it's body.*
*During combat situations, a true Plague Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics. *


*What worries me, is that I was trying to be reasonably honest with my answers!  *


----------



## isoneri (Apr 2, 2006)

I am a A Heliotropic Dragon!

In the war between good and evil, a Heliotropic Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Instead of scales, Heliotropic Dragons have a thick hide to cover their body. At the early stages of life, the Heliotropic Dragon is green with red speckles that resemble blood spots. When fully grown, the dragons color changes to any number of variations of violet, but predominantly they have a deep, reddish purple color with streaks of azure blue and magenta.'
This unusual skin type also gives them an unusually sleek appearance and allows them to move with greater speed and freedom both in air and under water. These Dragon's are known to be highly competitive.'
They often meet with other dragons to compete with each other for sport. NOTE: A few small villages have been destroyed by being so unlucky as to be in the path of a speeding Heliotropic Dragon taking a shortcut to gain an advantage over it's competitor. Heliotropic Dragons are well known for their protectiveness, but also are known as loyal friends and allies. They make true friends rarely, but those friendships that they make are well chosen and long lasting.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: BloodStone and Valerian Root


ok whtever.,,,


----------



## Denie Alconn (Apr 2, 2006)

hmmm, what can I say, sometimes it fits well, others it might not (or maybe it fits more than you want to admit?) anyway, it`s just a cute little fun quiz


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 5, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 
*Copper Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Copper Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Copper Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done.
**Dragon Description:*

*Copper Dragons make their homes on wooded hillsides, preferably close to a spring or river. They are fond of the Irish and typically speak with a soft Irish accent.*
*At birth, the Copper Dragon's body is covered in semi-reflective copper scales. As the dragon matures into it's young adult stages these scales become more polished and highly reflective.*
*As the dragon grows older and moves to the elder stages of life, it's scales begin to tarnish and mature into a bright greenish brown color. Copper dragons spend little time among humans, but can be often found among the elves and other magical folk.*
*This Dragons favorite elements are: Copper, Emeralds, and Laughter*


----------



## Animaiden (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a A Spectral Dragon!

In the war between good and evil, a Spectral Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Spectral Dragon as breathe from it's body....
During combat situations, a true Spectral Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
'
The resurrected spirits of fallen dragon warriors, Spectral Dragons usually 
find no allure in the ways of mortals or 'flesh-beings.'  To this end most 
never possess a single gold piece.  Instead, they live their unlives by a 
strict code of mental and metaphysical discipline.  Their bodies are honed, 
focused avatars of dragon gods long-dead.  They are leaders and teachers who 
prefer acolytes to be mages with an intense dedication to the betterment and 
empowerment of one's own spirit.  However, these creatures can be fierce in 
combat; because of their nature, Spectral Dragons can change form at will, 
and their undead state does not mean they have no physical influence.'
The magnificent blue-and-green flames of a Spectral Dragon are said to burn 
hotter than the fires of the living.  In physical appearance Spectrals are 
often a shimmering grey-blue-white, much like a ghost; their common form 
appears similar to that of a shade-dragon.  Their eyes glow one of three 
colors; the eyes of the honorably slain glow a bright green.  The eyes of 
the murdered glow blood-red.  And the eyes of the condemned, those whose 
greed or hatred destroyed their bodies, glow a bright violet. 
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: are rose quartz, black roses, rain, funeral 
pyres, and songs sung for the dead


----------



## Soraya (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a A Song Dragon!
In the war between good and evil, a Song Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos....
As far as magical tendancies, a Song Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
Song Dragons are semi-nomadic in nature. They do choose a general geographic region to live in, but move their nests frequently within their territory. They build their nests in remote areas, where they are secluded from outside disturbances.'
Song Dragons are a dull grey color to their scales, but are graceful and quick in movement. The most striking attribute of the Song Dragon is it's voice. Having several sets of vocal chords, the Dragon's every word reverberates like a string symphony.'
Song Dragons build their homes deep in seclusion, but in truth they are very social and friendly in nature. They will often be found polymorphed into human form and fraternizing with people in bars and public places. Song Dragons are the bards of dragonkind, they greatly value creative thinking and artistic talent. They live life to it's fullest, and are well known for going to extremes. They are also known for their good-hearted nature and kindness.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Jade, Music, and Happiness


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a A Tiger Dragon!

Hey, I took the http://dragonhame.com online Inner Dragon quiz and found out I am a Tiger Dragon on the inside. 

In the war between good and evil, Tiger Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, a Tiger Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic....
During combat situations, whether by spells or by claw, your inner dragon will do whatever it takes to get the job done....
'
Tiger Dragons willingly live in any environment, so long as it is isolated from the influences of man.  They have been known to build massive and incredibly complex structures of all shapes, kinds and purposes, though many never build anything. A Tiger Dragon is honest and forgiving with a very long patience. They are slow to anger, but, once enraged, may destroy entire civilizations before cooling down.  Should one become exceedingly angry, it will tend to take revenge by completely destroying every aspect of its targets' lives, but never killing them.  The Tiger Dragon's mind is its most formidable weapon.'
Tiger Dragons are armored in short, soft, but incredibly strong and resilient fur. They can come in a variety of colors and patterns, including white, black, orange, yellow, gray, and tan, with stripes covering most, little, or none of their bodies. They tend to smile frequently and laugh freely. Tiger Dragons tend to dislike violence, but when enraged can do anything. A Tiger Dragon is very selective when choosing close friends, but is intensely loyal to all it deems worthy of friendship. A Tiger Dragon leads a very quiet and unobtrusive life. A Tiger Dragon's feelings run deep and true. Tiger Dragons mate for life.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Life, Wisdom, and Love.

http://Dragonhame.Com


----------



## Allanon (Apr 8, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 
*Emerald Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, Emerald Dragons take the side of the noble and good.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, Magical spells come as natural to the Emerald Dragon as breathe from it's body.
During combat situations, the Emerald Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.
Dragon Description:




*


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

If bronze dragons "love the simple challenges of riddles and harmless contests, and often number master riddlers among their demihuman vassals," how did I end up being a bronze dragon?  I hardly answered any of the riddles.


----------



## talen (Apr 9, 2006)

and your inner dragon is a .... 
*Painted Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Painted Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one.
As far as magical tendancies, a Painted Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, the Painted Dragon shows a preference for the rending and slashing of Hand to Hand combat.
Dragon Description:


Painted Dragons are the gypsies of dragonkind. They move frequently and spend much time in human form, socializing and partying. 
While not truly evil, Painted Dragons have a flair for practical jokes that sometimes get out of hand. They are known far and wide for their troublemaking abilities. A dragon's idea of a good joke usually has dragon sized repercussions. The Painted Dragon gains it's name from it's appearance. When one is seen in dragon form, it is garishly colored by every color and hue visible to the human eye (and some that are not visible except by magical means, and to other dragons).If you could tie-dye a dragon, you would have a painted dragon.
*


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 28, 2006)

Ooh...I am the:
*Stone Dragon
*

*In the war between good and evil, a Stone Dragon tends to walk the fine line of Neutrality.
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon walks a fine line between Law and Chaos.
As far as magical tendancies, a Stone Dragon's nature does not lend itself well to the ways of Magic.
During combat situations, a true Stone Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics.

Dragon Description:


The Stone Dragon varies in color, ranging from a dark grey to nearly white. As it's name implies, it's texture is stone like, and often it's coloring will actually resemble marble, granite or some other indigenous rock. 
The Stone Dragon builds it's home deep underground, using it's powerful claws to scoop earth and stone away. Did you hear me? Yes, it uses its claws to dig through stone, which also makes it a powerful fighter in close combat. 
Luckily for most would be enemies, the stone dragon lives far enough in seclusion that seldom does it have a need to use either it's claws, or it's devastating lava breathe weapon.Even though the Stone Dragon lives far under the earth, it is quite social and often makes friends and allies with the deep dwarves that share it's habitat. This Dragons favorite elements are: Granite and Loyal Friendships

*


----------



## BookStop (Nov 2, 2006)

*I am an Adamantite Dragon:*

In the war between good and evil, Adamantite Dragons take the side of the noble and good....
When it comes to the powers of Chaos vs. those of Law and Order, your inner dragon is a risk taker and answers to no one....
As far as magical tendancies, Your inner dragon has the ability to conquer the world of magic, but it will not be easy....
During combat situations, a true Adamantite Dragon prefers to defeat opponents by the use of spells and other tactics....
Adamantite Dragons make their homes in the highest of mountain ranges. They prefer rugged territory, and are not affected by the biting cold of high peaks. They have a huge wing span to accommodate flight in the thin air found at high altitude.'
An adamantite dragon's scales are dark black. Once the mature adult stage is reached, the dragon develops silver flecks throughout its scales. These flecks grow more abundant as the dragon ages until the dragon appears silver.'
Even though it is considered to be one of the good dragons, an Adamantine Dragon can be very volatile. It will not attack a fellow good creature, but will not hesitate to engage with even the mightiest creatures of evil alignment. *Adamantines are generally solitary in nature, although they do communicate with each other regularly over long distances by magical means. (like forums - hmmm)*These dragons are kind in nature, but bow down before nobody.
'
This Dragons favorite elements are: Adamantite, High Places, and Courage


----------

